# Spiele ohne Gewalt als Hauptinhalt



## Hänschen (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute ...

 Ich habe nach einer schweren Zeit Probleme beim Spielen gewalttätiger Spiele.
 So kann ich zB. mein "Lieblingsspiel" World of Warcraft auch nicht mehr spielen weil ich körperliche Stressattacken und so ne Art seelische Verwirrung zu meinem Umfeld bekomme.
 Das ist natürlich sehr unangenehm da die meisten guten Spiele auf den hiesigen Portalen (Steam, GOG etc) Gewalt als Inhalt haben.

 Ich habe ein wenig in die Richtung Kartenspiele und so geguckt, die Match-3 Spiele waren mir auch irgendwie zu gewalttätig ... man muss alles zerstören und es bilden sich auch Bomben etc. bei 4er Reihen.


 Sollte ich nicht wieder zu "alter Form" finden brauche ich gewaltfreie (Pussi ) Alternativen !


 Kennt ihr einige gute Spiele die nicht mit Abmurksen/Zerstören als Hauptinhalt sind ?


----------



## Scalon (14. Juni 2014)

Ich empfehle Portal 1&2 sowie FEZ, Brothers kannst du dir auch einmal anschauen. In welche Richtung magst du sonst jetzt gehen? Puzzle, Plattformer oder Adventure...


----------



## Laudian (14. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mal Banished ausprobieren. Schöne Aufbausimulation eines Dorfes bzw. einer Stadt (mittelalter).

Game Dev Tycoon ist auch witzig, wenn auch nur für ein paar Stunden.

Kerbal Space Program - Hier muss man aus Einzelteilen eien Rakete zusammenbauen und dann irgendwohin steuern.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2014)

Wie wärs mit Minecraft?

Da musst du im Peaceful-Modus nichts umbringen!


----------



## S754 (14. Juni 2014)

Minecraft(mit richtig geiler Shader Grafik) oder Rennspiele? Dirt 3 kann ich empfehlen oder Super Tux Kart, ist quasi Mario Kart für den PC mit Linux Figuren.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Minecraft?
> 
> Da musst du im Peaceful-Modus nichts umbringen!


 
Und was ist mit den armen Schweinen die man da wegen ihres Fleisches umbringen muss?

@Topic:

Hmm, Spiele mit möglichst keiner Gewalt...

Die Sims 1-3
Sim City 1-5
Anno 1602, 1503, 1701, 1404, 2070
jegliche Form von Rennspiel(bspw. Racedriver Grid, ect.)
Portal 1 & 2
Die Gilde 2
The Secret of Monky Island
Goat Simulator
Race to Mars

Wäre zumindest so das was mir momentan einfällt wo man auch ohne Gewalt spielen kann, bzw. so spielen kann das man keine Gewalt anwenden muss.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2014)

Eh, Goat Simulator gewaltlos? Was ich da so an Videos sehe eher nicht 

In Minecraft kann man auch voll vegan, oder wenigstens vegetarisch, überleben!
Auf meinem Server habe ich eine kleine Farm, die locker genug Kartoffeln und Getreide abwirft, um davon zu überleben.

Noch Kakao und Zuckerrohr anpflanzen, sowie n paar Kühe auftreiben, dann kann ich alles kochen/backen^^

Okay, direkt daneben noch ne Brathuhnfabrik, aber die tötet uns grillt vollautomatisch


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. Juni 2014)

Sportspiele zB FIFA, NBA usw...


----------



## Hänschen (14. Juni 2014)

Es kommt noch schlimmer: Menschenzüchterei (Aufbauspiele) und Sozialgequäle (Sims) macht mir auch Probleme 

 Trotzdem schaue ich mir mal die Anno Reihe an ...


----------



## WarPilot (14. Juni 2014)

audiosurf, cogs, flight control, garrys mod, rush, toki tori 1+2, the wonderful end of the world​


----------



## Ersy90 (14. Juni 2014)

Wenn man wirklich solche Probleme hat mit spielen sollte man in Therapie gehen...und nicht weiter spielen -.-


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Juni 2014)

verursacht dieses WOW nich solche probleme bei schwachen menschen ?=  ich würde dir raten, spiel garnix mehr falls du das hier wirklich ernst meinst.

PS: Anno verursacht auch nur stress und da gibts gewalt, da du dich die ganze zeit um deine bewohner kümmern musst die bei häuserbrände sterben oder von anderen vernichtet werden oder verhunger, somit müsstest du auch noch existensängste bekommen ^^


----------



## Koyote (14. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dir den Polizeisimulator empfehlen. Neben der guten Grafik kannst du in diesem Spiel gegen das Verbrechen und gegen Gewalt vorgehen. Das ist ein super Vorgehen gegen deine innerlich brodelnde Gewalt.


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Juni 2014)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ich würde dir den Polizeisimulator empfehlen. Neben der guten Grafik kannst du in diesem Spiel gegen das Verbrechen und gegen Gewalt vorgehen. Das ist ein super Vorgehen gegen deine innerlich brodelnde Gewalt.


 
da gehts auch bloß wieder um gewalt...staatliche gewalt.


----------



## S754 (14. Juni 2014)

Schau einfach mal bei Steam vorbei, da gibt's hunderte Indie Games ohne Gewalt. Bin mir sicher, dass du da fündig wirst.
Ansonsten kann ich dir ein Spiel namens Desktop empfehlen, kompatibel mit fast allen grafischen Betriebssystemen!


----------



## FTTH (14. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht NFS? Underground 2 und Most Wanted (2005) mag ich. Die Grafik ist natürlich eine Katastrophe. Das Spiel selbst macht aber durchaus Spaß. (Leider schon mehrmals durchgespielt.) Oder ist dir Most Wanted wegen den Polizeiverfolgungen auch schon zu viel?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. Juni 2014)

Anstatt einen Spiele Tipp, kann ich dir nur sagen, bitte suche dir bei solchen Problemen professionelle Hilfe.
Es wäre wahrscheinlich besser, wenn du um Spiele erst mal einen Bogen machst, bis es dir besser geht.

Das meine ich echt nicht böse, aber ich denke, dass dir das besser zu Gute kommen wird.


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Juni 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Vielleicht NFS? Underground 2 und Most Wanted (2005) mag ich. Die Grafik ist natürlich eine Katastrophe. Das Spiel selbst macht aber durchaus Spaß. (Leider schon mehrmals durchgespielt.) Oder ist dir Most Wanted wegen den Polizeiverfolgungen auch schon zu viel?



verursacht auch nur stress und gewalt wenn man immer verliert ^^


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Minecraft?
> 
> Da musst du im Peaceful-Modus nichts umbringen!



Jap, dass stimmt.


----------



## elGarnelo (14. Juni 2014)

nich böse gemeint, aber ein bissel wie troll klingts schon. schaust du auch keine nachrichten, oder fernsehen? sorry aber wenns so is wie du schreibst, such dir hilfe, und nich spiele ohne gewalt. selbst bei rennspielen übst du gewalt auf andere aus wenn du wen rammst. schmeiß den pc weg, such dir nen anderes hobby oder such dir professionelle hilfe. mal vor die tür gehen soll auch helfen. wenn man schon WoW hört, weiss man meist was für typen das so sind. habs selbst lange genug gespielt und es ging viel kaputt.


----------



## S754 (14. Juni 2014)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> verursacht auch nur stress und gewalt wenn man immer verliert ^^


 
Darum hab ich Super Tux Kart vorgeschlagen, das ist echt lustig


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Juni 2014)

SPINTIRES™ - Official Site


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (14. Juni 2014)

Among The Sleep, Banished, Tropico 1& 2& 3& 4& 5,  daedalic Games wie zb. Deponia (Tipp: The Inner World)


----------



## mds51 (14. Juni 2014)

Am Besten gar keine Spiele und andere Alternativen suchen.

Und auf jeden Fall professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen!


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Among The Sleep, Banished, Tropico 1& 2& 3& 4& 5,  daedalic Games wie zb. Deponia (Tipp: The Inner World)


 
von among the sleep bekommt er nur alpträume un dann panikattacken.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Juni 2014)

Das ist kein Trollversuch 


 Wenn ich zB das Fenster offen habe und die Nachbarkinder draussen spielen und kreischen krieg ich ein wahnsinns schlechtes Feedback wenn ich hier drinnen in WoW mit meinem großes-Schwert-Krieger tausend Mobs zerhacke.

 Das kann nicht sein dass ein Spiel mein soziales Umfeld bzw. dessen Aufnahme stört, ich hab innerlich gezittert vor Aufwühlung als ich WoW deinstalliert hab ... wirklich schade 

 Vielleicht darf man mit fast 40 keine "Games" mehr zocken ?


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Vielleicht darf man mit fast 40 keine "Games" mehr zocken ?


 
Ach quatsch, es gibt Rentner die noch Battlefield zocken!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ5VrBZzobs 

Wie wärs mit Euro Truck Simulator 2? Das Spiel ist echt Nice und seit kurzem gibt's auch einen Multiplayer!
Mir machts jedenfalls echt viel Spaß.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

Schau Dir mal ein paar Adventures (Bsp. die Monkey Island Reihe usw.) an oder den Landwirtschaftssimulator! 

 Im Ernst: Ich kenne Deine Art von "Problem" nicht aber das klingt für mich eher danach, als solltest Du mal einen Experten fragen, der dann mit Dir an der Ursache arbeitet. Dass Dir spielende Nachbarskinder oder einfache Videogames (Sims, Aufbauspiele?!) bereits Probleme bereiten, klingt schon ziemlich heftig. Da solltest Du Dir Hilfe suchen und das ist keinesfalls abwertend oder böse gemeint!


----------



## BertB (15. Juni 2014)

ich hatte mal nen kumpel, der hat nach nem miesen ticket flash/LSD horror trip, mit verhaftung und bullenterror,
kein killer instinkt am n64 mehr ertragen,
konnte kaum im selben raum sein, wenns lief,
allein schon die musik hat ihn hochgepeitscht

da steht ja im startpost,
du hattest ne schwere zeit gehabt,
klingt voll ähnlich in meinem ohr (trauma löst unruhe aus, und so)

ich weiß ja nicht, was dir passiert ist,
gehört vermutlich auch nicht hierher,
aber rennst du zum psychologen?
wär vermutlich echt ne gute idee

tip ins blaue, aus eigener erfahrung:
drogen weglassen,
grad alkohol ist ein schlimmer depri verstärker
hilft für paar stunden, aber mittel und langfristig...
klingt wie ne binsenweisheit,
was ich persönlich aber nicht gedacht hätte, war, wie das grundgefühl besser wurde,
nachdem ich aufgehört hatte zu trinken,
kann auch besser schlafen, hatte ich sorge davor,
weil ich alkohol vor allem auch als beruhigungs- und schlafmittel benutzt habe

die kifferei ist bei psychischen problemen genau so kontraproduktiv,
ist bekannt dafür psychosen geradezu zu "triggern"
paranoia und innere unruhe sind typisch dafür

ich bin auch auf kurs 40

games würd ich auch sagen: 
rennspiele
daedalic point and klick adventures: deponia, edna bricht aus, harveys neue augen...
alles mögliche nintendo zeug
diverse sport games: golf, fifa, PES

gruß


----------



## Hänschen (15. Juni 2014)

Ich wollt grad ein lets-play vom Mario auf WiiU ansehn und gleich als erste Handlung muss man einem kleinen Gegner auf den Kopf springen und der ploppt dann weg 

Das ist ja echt das Letzte von Nintendo ... und sowas hab ich damals als Kind gespielt.
Ich fühl mich echt veräppelt.


Ich werde mich wohl in der Point-and-klick-Adventure Sparte umsehen und erstmal eine Weile abwarten.
Hoffentlich wird ich wieder fit/tolerant bis das WoW-Addon rauskommt 


 @BertB: verdammt, ich hab mir grad ein kleines Bier fast auf Ex reingezogen, weil wir den Kasten leermachen müssen ... hoffentlich deprimiert mich das später nicht ^^
 Aber es ist sehr erschreckend was unsere Psyche für Spielchen spielt. man sollte vielleicht doch nicht gleich zum Psychodoktor rennen denn deren Tabletten führen zur Abhängigkeit und anderen Problemen. Einfach abwarten und durchstehen wäre da evtl. besser.


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Juni 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Vielleicht darf man mit fast 40 keine "Games" mehr zocken ?


 
Das ist Quatsch, ich etwa habe einen Rentner in meinem WoT Clan, und auch sonst bin ich mit meinen (fast) 32 Jahren quasi das Nesthäkchen, bis auf 4 Clanmitglieder sind alle über 40

Falls du allerdings so ein schlechtes Feedback bekommst ist dies allerdings nicht mehr normal. Ich würde vielleicht mal den Gang zu einem Psychologen erwägen an deiner Stelle


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Juni 2014)

naja wer wow spielt wird sowieso irgendwann bala bala ich kenne genug die dieses no reallifegame gezockt haben, aber dann aufgehört ham weil es alles kapputt macht. kam letztens glaube auf arte ein sehr schöner bericht über dieses wow und die folgen der spieler, da war einer, der war schon so gestört von dem spiel das er den kontak zu seiner ganzen familie abgebrochen hat nur um das scheiß spiel zu spielen, oder ein bänker den sein ganzen leben dadurch zerstört wurde oder son kiddy das stundenlang den mist zockt und sein besten freund nur noch in dem spiel zu gesehen bekommt..




*SPIEL GARKEINE VIDEOSPIELE MEHR UND GEH RAUS SPORT MACHEN ODER IMMER MAL MIT KUMPELS WEGGEHN FÜR EINE GEWISSE ZEITSPANNE UND NACH PAAR MONATEn KANNST DU DICH WIEDER AN DIE LEBENSRÄUBER WAGEN ODER AUCH NICHT*


----------



## Hänschen (15. Juni 2014)

Recht haste 

 Leider bin ich seit meiner Kindheit ein Zocker und werde das wohl nicht mehr los ...

 Und WoW zieht einen auch noch so furchtbar an. Ziemlich brutale Masche, ein Spiel mit sozialen Erfolgen zu verknüpfen ... das ist die Falle schlechthin und Blizzard beutet das extrem aus: das Spiel ist so schlecht geworden und nur der soziale Zwang hält einige Millionen Spieler gefangen.


 Naja eine Pause schadet keinem


----------



## BertB (16. Juni 2014)

grad gibts für umme:

pebble,

edit: heißt peggle

auf origin
ist "flipperartig"
nett, habs grad gezockt,
sehr klassisch, auch breakout mäßig irgendwie,
download dauert 1 minute


----------



## Valdasaar (20. Juni 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Recht haste
> 
> Leider bin ich seit meiner Kindheit ein Zocker und werde das wohl nicht mehr los ...
> 
> ...



Hatte mal eine ähnlich Phase durchgemacht wo ich ziemlich sensibel war was Spiele und Filme betrifft.Hat sich mit der Zeit wieder gelegt, jetzt mache ich neben bei was für meine Fitness und jo das hilft und guck mir nicht mehr jeden Scheiss an  wie Horrorfilme oder Horrorspiele.

Also Kopf hoch du bist nicht der einzige und das wird wieder wenn du Bereit bist auch was dafür zu tun


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Juni 2014)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> naja wer wow spielt wird sowieso irgendwann bala bala ich kenne genug die dieses no reallifegame gezockt haben, aber dann aufgehört ham weil es alles kapputt macht. kam letztens glaube auf arte ein sehr schöner bericht über dieses wow und die folgen der spieler, da war einer, der war schon so gestört von dem spiel das er den kontak zu seiner ganzen familie abgebrochen hat nur um das scheiß spiel zu spielen, oder ein bänker den sein ganzen leben dadurch zerstört wurde oder son kiddy das stundenlang den mist zockt und sein besten freund nur noch in dem spiel zu gesehen bekommt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur hat das nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun sondern der Spieler ist das Problem.


----------



## ebastler (20. Juni 2014)

WoW ist aber echt gefährlich, so weit ich gehört hab. Für Leute, die eher wenig Selbstkontrolle bei so was haben, wie mich, jedenfalls. Ich versuch daher gar keine MMOs, egal, wie sehr sie mich mal reizen würden.

Ne Freundin von mir hat ne Weile WoW gespielt, wurde auch recht gut, bis sie irgendwann Schule geschwänzt hat, um zu spielen. Das war der Punkt, an dem es ihr zu viel wurde, sie hat das Spiel deinstalliert und nie wieder versucht^^


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2014)

Habe nun nicht jeden post hier gelesen. 
Lieber TE, such dir kein weiteres Spiel sondern Hilfe wenn das, was du hier vom Stapel lässt wirklich wahr ist.


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> WoW ist aber echt gefährlich, so weit ich gehört hab. Für Leute, die eher wenig Selbstkontrolle bei so was haben, wie mich, jedenfalls. Ich versuch daher gar keine MMOs, egal, wie sehr sie mich mal reizen würden.
> 
> Ne Freundin von mir hat ne Weile WoW gespielt, wurde auch recht gut, bis sie irgendwann Schule geschwänzt hat, um zu spielen. Das war der Punkt, an dem es ihr zu viel wurde, sie hat das Spiel deinstalliert und nie wieder versucht^^



Aber auch das liegt am Spieler und nicht unbedingt am Spiel. Ich habe WoW selbst ~2 Jahre gezockt und irgendwann war es einfach nur noch langweilig, weil es im Prinzip nur darum ging, von Patch zu Patch das bestmögliche Gear zu farmen. Für das Game blau zu machen und nicht zur Arbeit zu gehen wäre mir im Leben nicht eingefallen.


----------



## ebastler (20. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aber auch das liegt am Spieler und nicht unbedingt am Spiel. Ich habe WoW selbst ~2 Jahre gezockt und irgendwann war es einfach nur noch langweilig, weil es im Prinzip nur darum ging, von Patch zu Patch das bestmögliche Gear zu farmen. Für das Game blau zu machen und nicht zur Arbeit zu gehen wäre mir im Leben nicht eingefallen.






ebastler schrieb:


> Für Leute, die eher wenig Selbstkontrolle bei so was haben, wie mich, jedenfalls



Ich glaub, ich hätte da sehr wohl n großes Suchtpotential...


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

ich auch


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2014)

Solange man genügend Abstand dazu bewahrt und nicht im Game "versinkt" und das RL ausblendet oder die Gilde zu so etwas wie einer Art "Ersatzfamilie" wird, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein. Aber ja, das mag bei jedem anders sein. Als ich damals noch gespielt habe, hatte ich bei einigen den Eindruck, dass die tatsächlich 24/7 on sind.


----------



## heldarious (20. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Einmal kam mein Physiklehrer eine halbe Stunde zu spät zum Unterricht und hat nur gemeint: "Sorry. Ich habe Wow gespielt und die Zeit vergessen"

  und das war die erste Stunde um 8:00 Uhr Morgens...zockt der Typ etwa durch? 

Aus diesem Grund fange ich nie mit diesem Spiel an


----------



## shadie (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Spiele in denen man viel mit anderen Menschen zu tun hat, extrem abhängig machen.
Bei WOW kommt man ja wenn man es will sofort in eine Gilde, wird für Raid´s eingeplant usw, sobald so etwas nicht mehr zur Gelegenheit sondern zur Pflicht wird,
wirds gefährlich.

Wenn man das Spiel jetzt aber mal alleine spielt (ohne Gilde oder so) dann merkt man erst mal, wie kacke das Spiel ist udn was einem da eigentlich Spaß gemacht hat.
Das ist nicht das Spiel, das ist das mit anderen Leuten kommunizieren und Spaß haben.

Ich habe ein halbes Jahr WOW extrem häufig gespielt bis irgendwann mal genau die Erkenntnis eingetroffen ist.
Seit dem Spiele ich A) die Spiele nur noch alleine kein WOW mehr oder MMO´s)
Oder B) nur mit Freunden, die ich wirklich kenne (ausm RL) die haben nicht immer Zeit, sind somit nicht immer da und schon werden die Games langweiliger und man kann sich im RL öfter treffen, macht eh mehr Spaß.


@ TE: Das hört sich schon ganz schön krass an bei dir.
Eventuell solltest du den WOW Account sofort löschen oder für nen Hunni auf Ebay verkaufen.
Wenn das schon so weit ist dass du Probleme bei anderen Games hast ist das nicht ganz normal (so würde ich es mal beschreiben).

Etwas Abstand von PC Spielen zu gewinnen tut echt gut.
Gezockt wird bei mir eigentlich nur wenn schlechtes Wetter ist oder mal ein neuer Titel wie Tropico raus gekommen ist, den ich mit ein par Freunden hin und wieder mal spielen kann.


Als Spieleempfehlung ist Minecraft genial (ohne Zombies)


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

mir langt ja schon pcgh extrem forum,

3000 posts in nem halben jahr sind auch irgendwie schrill (und andere gehen krasser ab)

aber irgendwas isses halt immer,

früher wars bei mir aufs extremste civilization 2, 3, 4, und alpha centauri,
in 15 jahren geschätzte 10.000h damit verdödelt,

wow auch schon gezockt, aber das macht mir persönlich keine sorgen,
pc fanatismus gesamt dagegen schon eher,

war aber zu civ zeiten schon schlimmer

final fantasy auch, 
aber das ist immerhin, als ob man ein buch gelesen hat 

bei civ ist nach dem ende einer langen runde irgendwie nichts mehr da,
und geht von vorne los


----------



## Hänschen (27. Juli 2014)

Update:

Ich habe eine scheinbar funktionierende Lösung gefunden:

Ein Nintendo DS Lite (besserer Bildschirm als DS) mit den Spielen:

- Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town (GBA im Kompatibelmodus - nicht auf DSi/XL)
- HM DS
- HM Mein Inselparadies
- HM Die Sonnenscheininseln
- HM Der Großbasar
- HM Geschichten zweier Städte


Die Spiele spielen sich einwandfrei, pflanzen und gießen und ernten etc.
Tiere werden nicht gequält, alles läuft sehr sozial ab.


Am PC kann ich sowieso nicht zocken wegen Schmerzen am Hintern, da stellt das DS die perfekte Lösung dar 


Edit: Es scheint zumindest in Harvest Moon DS dass der Spieler stark genötigt wird in einer mehrstufigen Höhle kleine Monster zu töten, vor allem im Winter wenn nichts anderes zu tun ist. Man erschlägt dann kleine schwarze Küken, Hähne und Insekten mit dem Hammer ... Es gibt sogar ein Folgespiel "Rune Factory" da dreht sichs auch um eine Höhle und man farmt Ressourcen um dann metzeln zu gehen ... sehr schade.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (27. Juli 2014)

Das freut mich, dass du für dich nun eine Lösung gefunden hast. 

Aber ich bleib bei meiner Meinung bezüglich professioneller Hilfe. 
Auch wenn der Schritt hart ist und Überwindung kostet, begebe dich besser in eine Therapie. 
Mit sowas ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Goat Simulator ? Oder paar Arcade Spielen ? Tetris usw.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt auch Mario oder ähnliches für den DS empfohlen, oder ist Mario-Kart schon zu brutal....?
Mario Smash Brothers wird wohl auch zu gewaltsam sein........
Jedenfalls ist Mario auf dem DS genial, macht mir immer noch Laune 
Trotz alle dem würde ich mich persönlich vielleicht doch in professionelle Hilfe begeben.
Du könntest ja mal bei Domian anrufen. Ich meine das wirklich ernst, ich feier den Typen und vielleicht könnten sie dich weiterleiten oder dir anderweitig helfen....?
Außerdem ist Domian voll der angenehme Zeitgenosse.


----------

